# Reemplazo  integrado RA3678C



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 5, 2015)

buenas tardes, tengo una consola peavey, la cual utiliza este integrado, deduzco ha de ser un operacional muy especifico de la marca, honestamente no encontre mucha info en internet,al tratarse de un operacional ¿por cual podre reemplazarlo? el mismo funciona con +-15 v

agradezco alguna sugerencia, gracias ...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 5, 2015)

Hola caro Don ivanelectr22 , ustedes puede reenplazar ese CI (RA3678C) por lo tipo "NE5532" o "NJM4560".
Te tejo aca las hojas de datos para mejor entendimento.
!Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ivanelectr22 (Mar 5, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola caro Don ivanelectr22 , ustedes puede reenplazar ese CI (RA3678C) por lo tipo "NE5532" o "NJM4560".
> Te tejo aca las hojas de datos para mejor entendimento.
> !Fuerte abrazo y buena suerte !
> Att.
> Daniel Lopes.




muchas gracias, abrazo grande!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 5, 2015)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ss-reference-componentes-transistores-115988/


----------



## pandacba (Mar 5, 2015)

Algo interesante de aclarar, es que peavey como muchos otros fabricante no es que los fabriquen ellos, si no que componentes que son seleccionados especialmente para estas casas, en muchos otros ni siquiera eso. Es una práctica muy comun y no es nueva, como por ejemplo Harma Kardon. Aqui en la Argentina, la extinta Norman saco su primer pasacasette integrado, que utilzaba un LM387 en el pre pero venia con otro número y nuestros viejos conocidos TDA2002, que por aquel entonces no se conocian, y lllevaban un número, la primera vez que se veia una capsula tipo TO220 con 5 patas.
No hay que amedrantarse con esos numeros siempre se puede solucionara salvo que sean CI que realizan tareas muy especificas, como en los mescladores más modernos dende si se complica la cosa


----------

